# Persian Kitten Breeders -LEGIT



## sss36 (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of a legitimate Persian Cat breeder in Dubai or in the UAE?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Feline Friends has some pedigree Persian cats looking for a new forever home, I'd suggest starting there.

Feline Friends Dubai


----------



## sss36 (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks, I checked it out and they have some great cats but I am looking for a very particular type of Persian.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think they update their website very often. I was at the Dubai Pet Show on Friday, they had at least 5 Persians of different colours up for adoption.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sss36 said:


> thanks, I checked it out and they have some great cats but I am looking for a very particular type of Persian.


Why? Surely a cat needing a home is the best option for any cat lover?

The next adoption day is this weekend - Saturday 16th February. 

Adoption day | Feline Friends Dubai | Feline Friends Dubai


There are far too many cats in the UAE who desperately need a home. Breeding more cats is not a good idea, especially as breeds like Persians get interbred and that causes them problems.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are very few if any 'legal' breeders in the UAE. Anyone wanting to breed must have a license to do so. Please do not BUY an animal, you only contribute to inhumane practices.

Feline Friends, Animal Action Abu Dhabi, Sharjah Cats & Dogs Shelter are all inundated with animals looking for homes.

Save a life - adopt an animal. Actually, you save two, the one you adopt and the one who can then take it's place.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)




----------

